
Russian microprocessors to debut on global markets - jorgecastillo
http://rbth.com/science_and_tech/2016/01/12/russian-microprocessors-to-debut-on-global-markets_558707
======
pinewurst
This is an implementation of the MIPS Warrior P5600 from Imagination
Technologies.

